# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا عالم الكمبيوتر الحاسوب المحمول Lenovo Yoga Slim 7 سيتيح لك الحصول عليه مع معالج AMD أو Intel

## mohamed73

إذا كنت تتطلع لشراء حاسوب محمول جديد، فإن معظم الحواسيب المحمولة التي  ستجدها في السوق اليوم مُزودة بمعالجات Intel. ومع ذلك، إذا كنت ترغب في  الحصول على حاسوب محمول مزود بمعالج من شركة AMD، فقد تكون سعيدًا بمعرفة  أن شركة Lenovo أعلنت للتو في معرض الإلكترونيات الإستهلاكية CES 2020 عن  الحاسوب المحمول Lenovo Yoga Slim 7، وهو الحاسوب الذي سيكون بإمكان  العملاء شراؤه مع معالجات Intel أو AMD.
 الأمر المثير للإهتمام هو أن هذا الحاسوب المحمول سيكون مدعومًا  بمعالجات AMD Ryzen 4000 والتي لم يتم الإعلان عنها بشكل رسمي بعد، ولكن قد  يكون من المفيد إلقاء نظرة عليه إذا كنت تحاول أن تحصل على شيء أحدث. أما  بالنسبة لمعالجات Intel، فمن الممكن الحصول على هذا الحاسوب المحمول مع  الجيل العاشر من معالجات Intel Core i7.         
  أما وقد قلنا ذلك، وفقا للمعالج الذي سوف تختاره، فسوف يكون هناك أيضًا  إختلاف في السعر. سيبدأ سعر Lenovo Yoga Slim 7 المزود بمعالج AMD من 850  دولار أمريكي، بينما سيبدأ سعر Lenovo Yoga Slim 7 المُزود بمعالج Intel من  1210 دولار أمريكي. وبغض النظر عن المعالج، فلا يزال الحاسوب المحمول  يحتفظ بنفس المواصفات، فهو يضم شاشة بحجم 14 إنش، وما يصل إلى 16GB من  الذاكرة العشوائية، وما يصل إلى 1 تيرابايت من الذاكرة الداخلية SSD، فضلا  عن عدة منافذ تشمل USB 3.1 و USB Type-C و SD Card Reader، ومنفذ السماعات  3.5mm.
 قبل الختام، نود أن نشير إلى أن جميع الإصدارات بما في ذلك تلك المزودة  بمعالجات AMD التي لم يتم الكشف عنها بعد ستصبح متاحة للشراء في شهر أبريل  المقبل.

----------


## annas1410

روووووعة الله يوفقك

----------

